# House of the Damned, Derbyshire 08-16



## rosiethemermaid (Aug 15, 2016)

I recently visited the little abandoned farmhouse known as House of the Damned. I read about it on here and a on a few other forums but with no specific location I had to do my own research. One person said it took them 5 days of searching google maps but I was able to find it's OS co-ordinates so within four hours I'd been and gone. 

One thing I should mention if you decide to visit is that you have to walk through two fields. I know others have mentioned this but what they didn't mention was that these fields are full of sheep and rams. My visit was cut short when a ram chased my mum away from the house whilst I hid upstairs. 

This farmhouse is in really good condition with minimal damp, only the floor is really that damp, there are papers that have been there since the 70s that are still nice and dry. I think it's fairly obvious people have slept there was there is food packets in one of the bedrooms.

I didn't manage to get any external shots as I planned to do those at the end but the ram chased us away before I managed to get any.

These were all shot on a Canon 500N with 35mm film. 

The kitchen


















The living room






























































The pantry










The stairs






Upstairs



















































​


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 15, 2016)

I absolutely love your style of photography, I went here soon after my friend found this place a few years ago, seeing so much changed and gone from here is weird, but its been a few years so its to be expected, shame to see some graffiti though, but you have captured this beautifully, such sharp images I really hope you share more places soon!


----------



## rosiethemermaid (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you! It's my first time posting on here and I hope to post a lot more. I used to be really into 'abandoned' photography a few years ago but sort of fell out of love with it so I'm really pleased to be getting back into it again! I agree, it's a real shame about the graffiti but there is only a little in the upstairs bedroom which I suppose in 30-40 years the graffiti will become a part of the history as well.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 15, 2016)

rosiethemermaid said:


> Thank you! It's my first time posting on here and I hope to post a lot more. I used to be really into 'abandoned' photography a few years ago but sort of fell out of love with it so I'm really pleased to be getting back into it again! I agree, it's a real shame about the graffiti but there is only a little in the upstairs bedroom which I suppose in 30-40 years the graffiti will become a part of the history as well.



Very true, it will maybe blend in.. Weirdly enough loads of people wondered why the name "house of the damned" an sadly not many people found out why, I appreciate your use of film and excellent style its always good to see such photography, looking forward to it


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 15, 2016)

That is beautiful, really nicely captured. The use of film really adds to this place. Thanks for sharing, I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well done,you have got some cracking shots!!I like the the idea of using your mum as bait!! did she have to run far!!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks really good.


----------



## rosiethemermaid (Aug 15, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Very true, it will maybe blend in.. Weirdly enough loads of people wondered why the name "house of the damned" an sadly not many people found out why, I appreciate your use of film and excellent style its always good to see such photography, looking forward to it



I read that it was because a newspaper was found with a headline about a band named The Damned? I love shooting film, especially when it's stuff like this!


----------



## rosiethemermaid (Aug 15, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Well done,you have got some cracking shots!!I like the the idea of using your mum as bait!! did she have to run far!!



Haha it wasn't deliberate!!! She just wanted to wait outside and all of a sudden it came bounding towards her and she ran up some stone steps, only to be stranded up there for 10 minutes whilst it waited at the bottom for her. After that we just decided to get out, I started to get an eerie vibe from the house when she was gone which freaked me out


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 15, 2016)

Very good for a first post.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 15, 2016)

Different take on HOD. Like it


----------



## smiler (Aug 17, 2016)

I enjoyed your report and pics, if you get hassled by stroppy sheep again insure that you've got a sprig of mint with you, Thanks


----------

